# 1969 Sears Spyder



## richjw1946 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just wanted to share this picture of my 1969 Sears Spyder.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 20, 2013)

Really nice shape bike. The 24 inch spyders are great riding bikes.


----------



## RailRider (Jun 21, 2013)

richjw1946 said:


> Just wanted to share this picture of my 1969 Sears Spyder.




Man that is really nice. I love the blues Spyders best! Would be a nice one to add to the Muscle Bike Museum also!


----------

